# Does Tivo Stream embargo content now?



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've noticed that starting a few weeks ago there are some shows that can't be downloaded (or transferred) from my tivo to my ios unless I wait a number of days or when a subsequent episode arrives.

For example, last night my Tivo recorded the final episode of season 2 of Mr. Robot. Here I am the morning afternoon attempting to download (actually transfer) the episode from my Tivo to my ios (running ios8, yes I know 10 is available, I think 8 is great, but anywho) where I am greeted with a disabled Download button. Curiously, the "watch now" button is also disabled.

From my experience, when this has happened in the recent past, I know that if I just wait a few days and be patient, I will eventually be given an enabled download button. I don't know if it's a time based sequence (wait n days) or an event based sequence (wait for another episode), but it's kind of annoying.

Am I confused? Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not normal. Is the app up to date?


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes. It's up to date.

The most recent episode of Halt and Catch Fire also exhibits the same "embargoed" behavior. Oh well. I'm usually a bit behind in my TV shows so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

When neither of those buttons works for me that usually means the stream isn't really working. Rebooting the TiVo a half dozen times will sometimes do the trick. Sometime I just have to wait a week and it will randomly start working.


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

What's odd is that it only impacts the popular shows. So PBS Frontline or 60 Minutes never has this problem. But a show like Mr. Robot does. I suppose I could reboot the stream a bunch of times but that usually brings about other problems. It's the devil I know or the devil I don't.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Related to this, what about shows like the _L&O:SVU_ re-runs on USAHD? I'm unable to download them to my iPhone. I get a message that "premium content" can't be downloaded. Was that always the case for this show? Just want to make sure it's not being improperly flagged after the recent guide data changes.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Steve said:


> Related to this, what about shows like the _L&O:SVU_ re-runs on USAHD? I'm unable to download them to my iPhone. I get a message that "premium content" can't be downloaded. Was that always the case for this show? Just want to make sure it's not being improperly flagged after the recent guide data changes.


The copy protection flag is carried within the program stream as provided by your cable company. The guide data has no bearing on the "Premium Content" determination. Companies like Time Warner, lock everything outside of ABC, NBC, CBS, etc down as "premium." A provider like Comcast only marks channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. as "premium". Copy protection is done on a channel by channel basis, not by particular program. If something has changed regarding being able to download these various Law and Order programs, specifically from USAHD, it was a change by your cable provider.


----------

